# March POTM-Vote Here!



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









Thanks to everyone who entered, and good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome entries this month!

Just a suggestion, unedited photos portray natural aquarium fauna more accurately, methinks. :razz:


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Whats with number 7 thats not in a fish tank is it? With number one theres no point of any of the other entrees haha.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Number 7 was taken at a public aquarium, I believe, which counts.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I thought it was more of a "fish tank" thing instead of any pictures as long as theyre aquatic related but either way i like the picture.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, read the rules  All the info about that is on there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Number one is good, but a little too bus in the background for me. number 7(the jellyfish one) is really nice.


----------



## part-timer (Mar 13, 2008)

Some lovely pics, but 4 for me - a great detailed shot of someone who won't often pose.


----------



## part-timer (Mar 13, 2008)

Some lovely pics, but 4 for me - a great detailed shot of someone who won't often pose.


----------



## bluegerbil (Mar 12, 2008)

1 has a nice colour contrast, but the posture in 4 makes it the winner, imo.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Very nice pictures this moneth i was stuck between a few.


----------



## hi_iam_david (Mar 13, 2008)

I was stuck between 4 and 7.. 7 looked appealing so I had to go with it.


----------



## Aliandel (Mar 9, 2008)

I couldn't decide between 1 and 7... number 10 looks like something from the matrix...different but neat I guess!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

**bump**

Don't forget to vote


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

*And the winner is...*

Congratulations to Scuba Kid! You win with 17 votes (Photo 1).

Runner up was fish4fish with 9 votes (Photo 4).

Photo 2 - Buggy 1 vote
Photo 3 - Tim97 5 votes
Photo 5 - fishbguy 1 vote
Photo 6 - oliesminis 1 vote
Photo 7 - JustOneMore20 7 votes
Photo 8 - sarahbellum 1 vote
Photo 9 - Blue Cray 1 vote
Photo 10 - karazy 0 votes

Once again, thank you to everyone who participated . We had some great entries this month!


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

well done everyone, is there going to be another this month?


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

yay, go me!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

I will be starting up the post for April's contest ASAP  Keep an eye out!


----------



## Tim97 (Feb 13, 2008)

woo  go me lol


----------

